# Grammostola cala?



## Veneficus (Feb 18, 2008)

So, I'm at the local Petco and they have this new G. cala listed (before they had a G. rosea with a missing leg)...this spider is new and very active.  It's pink and it has a bright pink carapace.  Never seen a G. rosea like this before. I did some research and have come across mixed reviews on how it's a color morph of a G. rosea, and others say it's a different species.  So, I'm wondering what everyone else thinks?


----------



## tacoma0680 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would get the T and give us some photos of it. you might get a really good deal on it you never know.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 19, 2008)

tacoma0680 said:


> I would get the T and give us some photos of it. you might get a really good deal on it you never know.


I was thinking about doing that.  I was thinking about running back tomorrow to buy it.


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 19, 2008)

Every time I go to a PetCo they have G. cala but they're really just G. rosea. 

The real G. cala are rare and there is a G. rosea color morph that gets mistaken for the cala. 

Here are a couple links that you might find interesting:

http://www.tarantulas.com/mychilirose.asp (read the second to last paragraph)

http://www.atshq.org/forum/archive/index.php?t-4953.html

w


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Feb 19, 2008)

the petco where i live labels all rosehairs as G cala. He insists that is the correct name for a rose hair. They look to me (admittedly no expert) to be a G rosea, I check from time to time to see if they have one with good pink color, but so far, nothing remarkable, and generally more than i would pay for one.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi!



SuperRad said:


> The real G. cala are rare and there is a G. rosea color morph that gets mistaken for the cala.


I tell You some very secret information: the G. cala as well as G. gala and G. cola don't exist...
It is some different duboius opinion on this, but just a word against another word.

But some dealers need to sale their stuff and always sell G. rosea is boring indeed...


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I guess the question is has anyone ever seen a G. rosea with a pink carapace?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Feb 19, 2008)

DOESn't G. rosea RCF has enought pink on the carapace for You?


----------



## dotdman (Feb 19, 2008)

Veneficus said:


> Well I guess the question is has anyone ever seen a G. rosea with a pink carapace?


Yes.







Sorry for the poor color in the pic - I'm still kicking it with a Sony Digital Mavica cam over here.  The colors are more vibrant (and obviously pink) in natural light.  This was purchased as a Grammostola gala (along with another obvious G. rosea under the same ID) at a petshop in Champaign, IL.

Kindest regards,

Kevin P.


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Every G Rosea I've had has a pink carapace, It fades a bit overtime but is vibrant pink right after a molt.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 19, 2008)

jeepinwu2 said:


> Every G Rosea I've had has a pink carapace, It fades a bit overtime but is vibrant pink right after a molt.


That would explain why my G. rosea is not as pink because she is this brownish color.  

Well, I went back to said store and it's a MM G. rosea with a nice light pink coloring all around and a dark pink carapace.  They even had a red phase smaller girl in the back.


----------



## MizM (Feb 19, 2008)

jeepinwu2 said:


> Every G Rosea I've had has a pink carapace, It fades a bit overtime but is vibrant pink right after a molt.


Actually, the color of G. rosea varies widely. Some are a metallic pink, some have purplish hues, some are a dull brownish pink.


----------



## mafiamike (Nov 3, 2008)

Veneficus said:


> Well I guess the question is has anyone ever seen a G. rosea with a pink carapace?


Yeah, this is my big beautiful female right after she molted.







I wandered over to this thread because my PetCo has a rosehair they have labeled as G. cola, and I was curious because I haven't ever seen that species name anywhere else, and it looks exactly like a G. rosea to me.


----------



## Arborealis (Nov 3, 2008)

We have three G. roseas and all three of them had bright metallic pink carapaces after they molted.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 3, 2008)

The MM's often tend to be pretty brightly colored with G rosea.


----------

